

How Redis Took Us Offline And What We Did About It - ucsd_surfNerd
http://www.sharethrough.com/2013/06/how-redis-took-us-offline-and-what-we-did-about-it/

======
bsg75
It reads as though the performance problem was one of AWS vs Redis (or any
other database). The noisy neighbor problem sounds difficult (impossible?) to
tune for.

